#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Pacific Islands Travel Forum >  >  Kingwilly's Race to Rabul - A Pacific volcano

## kingwilly

Rabul used to be known as the Jewel of the Pacific. A city built on the edge of a volcano and glittering blue bay. Unfortunately, that was a dumb idea and in 1994 it blew up. Smothering the city in several feet of thick grey ash. It has continued to do so ever since. 

Firstly, location. It's north of the PNG mainland, near an island called New Britain.

----------


## kingwilly

Volcano from a distance, the bay is pretty, some smoke coughing out the top.



A bit closer.

----------


## kingwilly

The landscape closer to the volcano is more moonscape than land.

----------


## kingwilly

A new (temporary) town was built a few kilometres away from the volcano, but I dont think anyone will be calling this a Jewel of the Pacific.

----------


## kingwilly

Rabaul also has a military history, the Japanese built up forces and supplies here, to help supply the Japanese Imperial Army's campaign in the coral sea, kokada track, and Milne bay.





They used mini submarines that could remain submerged in the volcano caldera right up to the waters edge, and tunneled into the cliff. The Allies bombed Rabaul, but just could not work out how they were doing it.

----------


## BarnacleBill

That's quite fascinating.  I went to Port Moresby (too many) years ago - but never got to see this area.  Nice work KW.

----------


## kingwilly

Thanks mate, apparently there is some amazing diving to be done in that bay as the walls are almost vertical since it is/was the caldera of an ancient volcano.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great stuff KW, Rabul's out near Kavieng, right? Got offered a job out there and as much as I wanted to go it didn't happen. You out there for business or pleasure mate? Diving must be superb.

----------


## kingwilly

> Great stuff KW, Rabul's out near Kavieng, right? Got offered a job out there and as much as I wanted to go it didn't happen. You out there for business or pleasure mate? Diving must be superb.


Correct, not far from Kavieng, in fact that was where I was headed, I dont think anyone actually bothers to go to Rabual otherwise. 

It was a pleasure trip, I'm sorry to say I didnt have time to do any diving there at the time, but I am told it is well worth it, and I shall make sure to do so next time.

----------


## Travelmate

Did you go there on your little boat with the red sail?

----------

